# Easy to get work and visa in HK?



## marihall (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi,

can you tell me if I come over is it relatively easy to get a working visa? the HK gov website refers to if there is a skill shortage but does not mention what skills are needed. Does anyone have any idea if building, carpentry is in demand. And is it easiest to get a job once there, or before arriving for the visa? 

thanks for all your help.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I wonder what pay rate you would get have you ever climbed on Bamboo? JW


----------



## ytomliu (Jul 28, 2010)

Based on my minimum knowledge, I would say no. The demand in construction might be high but not for someone who do not speak chinese. I would think they would hire someone who can communicate with the workers (majority cannot communicate in english).


----------

